# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Newbie had 1st LD

## OpheliaBlue

Well, my first LD since I became a member here. I've had a few in the past, but they were really sporadic. Although this one was very minor, at least it was method: I've been keeping a regular journal, doing reality checks throughout the day, and paying attention to dream signs.

I'm not kidding when I say it was REALLY minor - I feel almost stupid posting this, but, that's what this forum is for, right?   ::?:  

Anyway, there was a dead roach on the floor (a bug, not a joint), and when I bent down to look at it, it vanished. That's what clued me that I was dreaming (that, and the fact my dream sign kept appearing everywhere). So I willed it to reappear, which was damn near impossible. When it did finally reappear, it was all mangled and messed up. Then I flicked it across the floor.

Then I lost lucidity, and had some more seemingly random dreams.

So there it is. I'm not super proud of it...just glad it happened.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Congrats to you!

That might have actually been longer than most of mine.  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

Cool!  Roaches  ::rolllaugh::  

Hmmm... now where did I lose that roach clip  ::D:

----------


## ffx-dreamz

And there goes seeker with his strange sense of humor...  ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

tsk tsk Seeker!....hey, is that "Seeker" as in "Quidditch"??

Thanks ffx!    ::smitten::

----------


## Reala

Congrats, just wondering, what is your dream sign, I'm having trouble finding mine.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*NIGHTS:* I have 2 major ones: tornadoes and my fav actor.

Do you have any recurring dreams? That might be a helpful place to start.

----------


## Remus

Feh. I have no dream sign..><;....I haven't had any dream signs..No reacuring dreams/ things in a dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

awwwwww...I'm sorry   ::cry::  

{{{hugzzzzz}}}

Hey, are you Remus as in "Lupin"? If so, I gotta tell you about a werewolf LD I had once.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *tsk tsk Seeker!....hey, is that \"Seeker\" as in \"Quidditch\"??*



Nope, I was afraid some might get confused.  'Seeker' is what I am.  I am always seeking for something: Knowledge, wisdom, friends, adventure.....never ends with me.  Take a look at this link:
http://dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3499

Thank god for the internet.

You said tornadoes!  Yeah!  I grew up in the midwest and used to be scared senseless of those things!

I now play with them whenever I find one in a lucid dream.  Lots of fun to fly around in!

----------


## Placebo

> I gotta tell you about a werewolf LD I had once.[/b]



  ::shock::   ::o:  
Were you a dark shaman or summoner or something  ?

Was probably similar to my wolf with glowing eyes dream...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Seeker:* Hehe, you FLY around in them?!?!   ::lol::   I gotta try that, lol.

*Placebo:* No, it wasn't really like that. Plus I had the dream like 7 years ago. I just saw some bad guys in a street, and I thought "wouldn't it be helpful if I could just turn into a werefulf right now and kick their butts?" And then I figured out how to do it. That's when I realized I must be dreaming, and then woke up. But I sure felt pretty powerful there for a minute!   ::evil::

----------

